

Should a Non-Technical Founder Learn to Code? - lenkendall
http://technori.com/2013/07/4673-should-a-non-technical-founder-learn-to-code/

======
anuragramdasan
Indeed. It is very important to learn coding. It is the same everywhere, you
can't be expected to run a garments business without knowing something about
fabrics. People wear clothes, I will make a cloth company wont make sense. Of
course you could give it a shot, but its obvious you would feel sort of
handicapped and find questioning yourself over your decisions.

~~~
sethkravitz
Since it's already so difficult to make a startup grow and survive in the
first place, does the founder truly have time to "learn to code" while
maintaining their other duties?

